

You Won’t Be Able to Disable (or Delay) Windows Updates on Windows 10 Home - denzil_correa
http://www.howtogeek.com/219166/you-won’t-be-able-to-disable-or-delay-windows-updates-on-windows-10-home/

======
vezycash
If this is true, I predict Microsoft will backtrack because of the ensuing
backlash.

No every country has cheap, fast internet without bandwidth limits.

I will be very angry if Windows 10 zaps my expensive & limited bandwidth with
no way to turn it off. Auto updating chrome is entirely different because its
just a few MBs.

Let's even assume I can get fast, free internet somewhere. How would the OS
determine when I'm on a bandwidth limited network and when I'm not?

Windows 8 had a feature to mark certain networks as limited. But their
implementation was a complete joke. It required modem manufacturers to rewrite
their drivers and this surely would not happen.

Windows 10 was looking great till now. I use two Windows phones and have
always thought of how better their browsing experience would be if Microsoft's
engineers left their Seattle castles for a few months to undeveloped places
like Monrovia, Bangladesh, Ghana...

If they did, they wouldn't make moronic decisions like blocking app sharing on
WP. They may not know it but that singular decision effectively botched their
chances of gaining high market shares in undeveloped markets. I can't count
how many times I've heard, "But it can't collect apps from other phones
right?" People would marvel at my phones but...

Windows 10 supposedly would fix the aforementioned issue. Yet, they would
benefit from living with their non-USA customers. The company is too USA-
centric for the own good.

------
JoeAltmaier
My favorite: at the airport waiting, call my flight, so I hit the power button
on the laptop. It informs me "Do not power down, I'm installing endless
updates! No telling how long it'll take!" You close the lid anyway because you
have too, pack it away and when you get there find the battery dead.

Windows Update is a complete cluster.

------
J_Darnley
What the ...? So in the middle of working you won't even get the crappy
message that 7 has saying "Windows needs to restart to apply updates, choose
how long before we bug you again. 10 min, 1 hour, 4 hours" It will just
restart right then?

~~~
jmkni
What 8.1 does currently is says, "Windows is restarting in 1 day", then 1 day
later if you haven't restarted (for a lot of people, that's plausible) it
restarts for you, regardless if what you're doing.

There is a way to stop it, but you need to literally kill the Windows service,
which is annoying.

And that's on Enterprise.

------
SQL2219
I wonder what this means for Windows Restore feature?

